# iPad Air non remplacé SAV : problème de frappe et écran



## stéphane83 (17 Avril 2014)

Salut,
J'ai contacté le SAV en début de semaine par rapport à un soucis de la réactivité du clavier tactile lorsque le cordon d'alimentation est branché : en effet, lorsque l'iPad est sur secteur je sens une latence et imprécision subtile du clavier mais aussi pour quelques effets mura sur les bords de l'écran.
Bref, UPS est venu chercher l'iPad mardi et le statut de réparation apparaît en diagnostic le mercredi après-midi.
En une heure le statut évolue en "Original Product Shiped" : en résumé, l'iPad est renvoyé sans être réparé ni échangé en même pas une heure d'examen.
En fait, il m'est expliqué que le SAV non pu reproduire ce dysfonctionnement.
Je ne sais pas comment faire sachant que j'ai donc récupéré ce matériel qui a toujours ces problèmes.
Dois je le renvoyer en insistant ?
Merci.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (17 Avril 2014)

Tu as possibilité de prendre un RDV dans un Apple Store ?


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Avril 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Tu as possibilité de prendre un RDV dans un Apple Store ?



Et malheureusement non car je suis à plus de 100 kilomètres de l'Apple Store de Nice.


----------



## Starrk (18 Avril 2014)

Sa mets déjà arrivé, il faut le renvoyer pour que ce soit la personne que tu as au téléphone ou son supérieur qui demande directement un échange et non une réparation.



D'ailleurs c'est ce que m'avait dit un responsable au téléphone, que si il n'arrivait pas à reproduire le problème, il le renvoyé au client et c'était à la 2ème demande SAV qui procédé à un échange. 


A la condition que l'appareil soit nickel "Pas de trace de coup, de chute".


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Avril 2014)

Non aucune chute ni quoique ce soit.
Je vais les rappeler on verra bien.


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Avril 2014)

Petit retour...
J'ai rappelé le support ce matin en expliquant que le problème n'était pas résolu.
En fait ils n'avaient pas tout noté la première fois : le fait que la saisie soit imprécise avec branchement sur secteur.
Les fuites de Lumière n'avaient même pas été notées lors de la première réparation.
Cette fois ci le conseiller a tout relevé et a indiqué au SAV une consigne de remplacement pour ne pas réitérer la chose.
UPS doit le retirer une nouvelle fois lundi...
A suivre...


----------



## rgi (18 Avril 2014)

joli sav en carton!


----------

